# Carver SX-2/3 X-over with Sonic Holograhpy NIB



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I've got this item for sale on e-bay.

Carver SX-2/3 Electronic Crossover Old School NIB - eBay (item 130390825477 end time May-16-10 19:54:14 PDT)

I'd like to get the communities thoughts on this item. I haven't heard much about them. I bought it back in the day, and never got around to doing anything meaningful with it.  Share your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

A little more info please. It is hard to tell the capabilities from just a pic. Are the crossover points adjustable? I only see a level adjustment on the top. Is the Sonic Holography defeatable or adjustable? Same for bass restoration.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

jimbno1 said:


> A little more info please. It is hard to tell the capabilities from just a pic. Are the crossover points adjustable? I only see a level adjustment on the top. Is the Sonic Holography defeatable or adjustable? Same for bass restoration.


The crossover points are adjustable via the included header chips. The crossover slope is set at 12db per octave. The sonic holography is non-adjustable. It's either on or off via the push button on the wired remote. The Deep Bass Retrieval is also either on or off, but it's intensity is adjustable. There is a pot in the main unit for adjustments.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, What are the available crossover frequencies for each channel? Does it do band pass? Is it single set of inputs or front and rear? How is it configurable? Does 3-way use the rear outputs?

Hate to ask so many questions but I could not find any info about this piece on line.


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Good luck. You will be bidding against me for it.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't you have the ESX amps? What do you need a crossover for?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

My apologies for late response. I'm going to try my best to explain this. 

The crossover is a 3-way design for both the front and the rear. Yes, there are front and rear inputs. 

To take advantage of the Sonic Holography the front and rear inputs should be used. The Sonic holography is in simple terms delays the rear signal. I might have oversimplified that, then again, the instructions don't go into too much detail. I'm not 100% sure of this, but I think this delay only applies to the mids and highs, not to the bass circuit. 

Since this is a 3-way crossover there are two crossover points. For the lows we have 60, 80, 100, 120, 150, 200 and 400Hz. For the highs we have 800, 2K, 2.5K, 3K, 3.5K, 4.5K, 5K, and 6KHz. From reading the instructions the crossover points apply to both the front and the rear.

Stay tuned for gut pics, not mine, the crossover's guts.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Here are some pics.










These are the header chips that adjust the crossover points. Yup, four of them.










This is a close-up of the header chips










Made in the USA goodness. 










What were you doing 7-25-1991?

More coming.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

More pics










Front and Rear inputs










Front and rear bass outputs. Note the invert/normal (phase) and stereo/mono selector buttons.










Mids and Highs outputs for the front and the rear.










Remote outputs and Power connections.










Front level adjusters










Rear Level adjusters










Logo

Tell me what you think.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

orangelss said:


> Good luck. You will be bidding against me for it.


You kids best be willing to jump high


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

jimbno1 said:


> Don't you have the ESX amps? What do you need a crossover for?


Yes, mostly just because I want it. LOL I'm high bidder right now, but I'm over $100 and havn't meet the reserve though


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, hell. It looks like the market wouldn't bare what I had hoped. Live and learn I guess. For those wondering the reserve was $200. Thanks all for looking and chatting.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

just picked this up off of him! The crossover chips that come with it are good, wondering if you can make your own though, like with some of the audio control crossovers.


----------



## The-Big-Beat (Nov 10, 2008)

Just to add . that xover is HUGE. and the points are a ***** to create. it comes with a few useless chips but overall the unit is not worth the price. I had one and played with it. 12db per octave is as useless as it bein flat. just my opinion.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

The-Big-Beat said:


> Just to add . that xover is HUGE. and the points are a ***** to create. it comes with a few useless chips but overall the unit is not worth the price. I had one and played with it. 12db per octave is as useless as it bein flat. just my opinion.


I was a little surprised by the size of this thing myself. It is very large. The included chips were enough for me to get started though and easy enough to stick in the unit and make it work. I'm trying to find out if I can make my own chips.


----------



## The-Big-Beat (Nov 10, 2008)

cbrei1023 said:


> I was a little surprised by the size of this thing myself. It is very large. The included chips were enough for me to get started though and easy enough to stick in the unit and make it work. I'm trying to find out if I can make my own chips.


Good luck. I got rid of it when I couldnt find a way to make new chips. Plus its just too dam big. Basically the coolest part of the unit is that it has a sonic hologram generator and an epicenter. if you can stuff it in a tunk and also get better xover chips it could be fun to use.


----------

